# Gaming Laptop @ 70k



## abcxyz (Apr 12, 2016)

Hi guys, time for an other laptop purchase for one of my friend,

1) What is your budget? (INR or USD) *70K or $1K*

2) What size & weight consideration (if any) would you prefer? *none*

3) What are the primary tasks you will be performing with this notebook? *Gaming and nothing else. Should be able to run the next two years games at medium settings*

5) Any typical configuration in your mind you're eying for ? *none*

4) Are there any brands that you prefer or any you really don't like? *none*

6) Anything else you would like to say?
    Purchase place - Mostly from US.(Just in case, kindly provide laptop/links from India as well)
    Purchase date - May 2016.


Thanks


----------



## omega44-xt (Apr 12, 2016)

If buying from US, get Asus GL552VW or Dell 7559 i5 version for even cheaper alternative. They are available at $1000 & $800 respectively


----------



## abcxyz (Apr 13, 2016)

anupam_pb said:


> If buying from US, get Asus GL552VW or Dell 7559 i5 version for even cheaper alternative. They are available at $1000 & $800 respectively


Are you talking about these?
Amazon.com: ASUS ROG GL552VW-DH71 15-Inch Gaming Laptop, Discrete GPU GeForce GTX 960M 2GB VRAM, 16GB DDR4, 1TB (ROG Metallic): Computers &amp; Accessorie

Amazon.com: Dell Inspiron i7559-763BLK 15.6&quot; Full-HD Gaming Laptop (Core i5, 8GB RAM, 256GB SSD, NVIDIA GeForce GTX960M) with Windows 10: Computers &amp; Accessorie


I will see them, meanwhile can anyone suggest me an alternative shipping method to India?
I mean if not my friend, how cheap can I ship the laptop to India?

---
edit
---

I have seen both the laptops, 
Dell is cheap and has good specs with SSD and extra 2GB GPU, but half the RAM and double the weight(weight is not an issue).
Asus has metallic body, great RAM, Optical Drive.

What should I select guys?


----------



## omega44-xt (Apr 14, 2016)

abcxyz said:


> Are you talking about these?
> Amazon.com: ASUS ROG GL552VW-DH71 15-Inch Gaming Laptop, Discrete GPU GeForce GTX 960M 2GB VRAM, 16GB DDR4, 1TB (ROG Metallic): Computers & Accessorie
> 
> Amazon.com: Dell Inspiron i7559-763BLK 15.6" Full-HD Gaming Laptop (Core i5, 8GB RAM, 256GB SSD, NVIDIA GeForce GTX960M) with Windows 10: Computers & Accessorie
> ...



Dell & Asus weighs the same but Dell is slimmer than Asus one

I haven't heard much about Asus after sales in India, so Dell is better off as far as A.S.S is concerned. Otherwise Asus seems better in all respects

If you can planning to ship to India, it will cost between 15-20k considering taxes & shipping charges. So if you can't get the laptop by a friend, just buy them here...

The fully loaded GL552VW is available for 94k here & there was a Paytm cashback of 10k a while back. So if that offer returns, buy it from Paytm

Dell costs 84k(i5 one), with 5k cashback a while back (few days backs actually) in Paytm


----------



## abcxyz (Apr 18, 2016)

Thanks.
I will be buying this in May,
Amazon.com: ASUS ROG GL552VW-DH71 15-Inch Gaming Laptop, Discrete GPU GeForce GTX 960M 2GB VRAM, 16GB DDR4, 1TB (ROG Metallic): Computers &amp; Accessorie

Open for any other suggestions.


----------



## raga8 (Apr 20, 2016)

Asus officially launched Rog gl552vw in India for 82k check the link
 Asus Launches New Lineup of ROG Gaming Laptops and Desktops in India | NDTV Gadgets360.co


----------



## omega44-xt (Apr 20, 2016)

raga8 said:


> Asus officially launched Rog gl552vw in India for 82k check the link
> Asus Launches New Lineup of ROG Gaming Laptops and Desktops in India | NDTV Gadgets360.co



GL552VW was selling for 94k, but if its new price is correct then at 83k it will kill its competition. G501VW at 95k also looks great

Still the A.S.S. of Asus isn't as good as that of Dell, Lenovo n all (I'm not saying they are great, but atleast they have service centres everywhere )

- - - Updated - - -

Lenovo should release Y700 now & Dell should reduce the price of 7559 instead of increasing it (it's MRP in Dell website increased from 84k to 89k)


----------



## raga8 (Apr 21, 2016)

Yeah but my pick will be Asus rog gl552vw it comes with 2 years international warranty.If you can wait for sometime you will get laptop at 83k with Cashback on Paytm so net price will still be lot cheaper.


----------



## azvnoit (Apr 21, 2016)

I would say Asus GL552VW will be better choice in terms of performance, but can't ignore the service of Dell. 
If Asus GL552VW at 82k is available by the time you are ready to purchase then it'll be a better option, otherwise for 93k still not a bad deal.
Also Dell 7559 at 83k is never a bad option either.

Under 70k, Asus ROG GL552JX isn't a bad option, but get it only if you are planning for a better pc in future.


----------



## abcxyz (Apr 22, 2016)

raga8 said:


> Yeah but my pick will be Asus rog gl552vw it comes with 2 years international warranty.If you can wait for sometime you will get laptop at 83k with Cashback on Paytm so net price will still be lot cheaper.



That would be awesome. 



azvnoit said:


> Under 70k, Asus ROG GL552JX isn't a bad option, but get it only if you are planning for a* better pc in future*.



When you say future, how many months do you mean?:thinking_NF:


----------



## azvnoit (Apr 22, 2016)

I purchased Asus ROG GL552JX last February and I'm planning to assemble a gaming desktop sometime towards the end of this year. 
I use Asus ROG GL552JX for daily work, movies and casual gaming while traveling. Dell 7559 for serious gaming at home, I use it only for gaming. But the Asus ROG GL552JX can handle most games as well at reasonable settings if not high settings.



--Edit--


Asus ROG GL552JX is outdated as it has 4750hq processor that was released 2.5 years back, also it has GTX 950M which is ok for gaming. At a price below 70k it is an OK purchase.
If you are increasing the budget to 80-90k for Asus GL552VW, it has higher value for money specs compared to GL552JX. Both are powerful, both are slightly overpriced (at least in India), GL552VW is better value for money.


----------



## abcxyz (Apr 22, 2016)

azvnoit said:


> I purchased Asus ROG GL552JX last February and I'm planning to assemble a gaming desktop sometime towards the end of this year.
> I use Asus ROG GL552JX for daily work, movies and casual gaming while traveling. Dell 7559 for serious gaming at home, I use it only for gaming. But the Asus ROG GL552JX can handle most games as well at reasonable settings if not high settings.
> 
> 
> ...



Actually i am trying to get the GL552VW-DH71 from US,
Amazon.com: ASUS ROG GL552VW-DH71 15-Inch Gaming Laptop, Discrete GPU GeForce GTX 960M 2GB VRAM, 16GB DDR4, 1TB (ROG Metallic): Computers &amp; Accessorie

How many months do you think I can use it to play latest title at low/med settings(I like games/plot not graphics )?

Which one would you prefer for gaming, Dell 7559 or GL552VW?


----------



## azvnoit (Apr 22, 2016)

For gaming definitely GL552VW is better. 
Comparing with Dell 7559 you get
- better display
- 7200RPM HDD 
- metal body
- core i7 6700hq
other specifications are almost identical.

6700hq was released just few months back, I think and 960M is ok-to-good GPU for a laptop. It will be fine for next 2 years easily.
If you are buying from US it might be even more cheaper.


----------



## abcxyz (Apr 22, 2016)

azvnoit said:


> For gaming definitely GL552VW is better.
> Comparing with Dell 7559 you get
> - better display
> - 7200RPM HDD
> ...



2years is what made me satisfied. I travel frequently so cant afford a PC.
Yes, it will be from US Amazon. Can we get any deal there as we get in India


----------



## abcxyz (Apr 24, 2016)

Which one should I take? 15 or 17 inches?

Sent from my YU5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## raga8 (Apr 24, 2016)

both Dell nd Asus laptops are the 15.6 inches only


----------



## omega44-xt (Apr 25, 2016)

abcxyz said:


> Which one should I take? 15 or 17 inches?
> 
> Sent from my YU5010 using Tapatalk



Buy 17" GL752 if you want a bigger screen & bulkiness isn't a concern


----------



## abcxyz (Apr 26, 2016)

anupam_pb said:


> Buy 17" GL752 if you want a bigger screen & bulkiness isn't a concern


Weight is never a issue for me but I read that the battery life of GL752 is bad due to the screen. In the good side it has an wider at the bottom which is good it seems. 

I never bought laptops from abroad. If I get it from Amazon US. If within 6 months I get any issues with the laptop or dead on arrival laptop. Should I transport back the laptop to Amazon US for replacement or for repair?

Sent from my YU5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## raga8 (Apr 26, 2016)

Asus laptops comes with international warranty so u can repair ur laptops in Asus authorised services center in India


----------



## omega44-xt (Apr 26, 2016)

abcxyz said:


> Weight is never a issue for me but I read that the battery life of GL752 is bad due to the screen. In the good side it has an wider at the bottom which is good it seems.
> 
> I never bought laptops from abroad. If I get it from Amazon US. If within 6 months I get any issues with the laptop or dead on arrival laptop. Should I transport back the laptop to Amazon US for replacement or for repair?
> 
> Sent from my YU5010 using Tapatalk



1 more thing that you should consider is that GL552VW is officially available in India so if something goes wrong you can get it repaired quickly. But repair time would be long for GL752 as its parts might have to be imported


----------



## abcxyz (Apr 26, 2016)

anupam_pb said:


> 1 more thing that you should consider is that GL552VW is officially available in India so if something goes wrong you can get it repaired quickly. But repair time would be long for GL752 as its parts might have to be imported


Thanks for the info.


----------



## abcxyz (Apr 28, 2016)

Seems like none of my friends are traveling to India. So I'm thinking of shipping it.
I have looked upon Borderlinx.com and got an estimate shipping cost of USD 53.8 ~ INR 3590.43

So in total 959+54 = USD 1013 ~ INR 68000.

Is it still worth buying guys?


----------



## omega44-xt (Apr 28, 2016)

abcxyz said:


> Seems like none of my friends are traveling to India. So I'm thinking of shipping it.
> I have looked upon Borderlinx.com and got an estimate shipping cost of USD 53.8 ~ INR 3590.43
> 
> So in total 959+54 = USD 1013 ~ INR 68000.
> ...



I suppose you are buying GL552VW 

For 70k its good....  Just confirm with Asus about the international warranty 

But I personally don't think importing is so cheap. Someone from this forum paid ₹10000 for shipping + import duties on a $1000 laptop


----------



## invengene (Apr 28, 2016)

I paid around INR 11k customs for a $835 laptop (plus 108$ Fedex international priority shipping). Mine's the Dell I7559 Core i7 GTX 960m version.

The customs percentage is currently around 17% (CVD + SAD charges) for imported laptops. Of course, with the fluctuating exchange rate your mileage may vary by a few Ks.

The Dell laptop is a beast and its build quality is excellent.

The GL552VW is similar in specs(plus DDR4 and SSD) and is also a great option if buying from India.


----------



## omega44-xt (Apr 28, 2016)

invengene said:


> I paid around INR 11k customs for a $835 laptop (plus 108$ Fedex international priority shipping). Mine's the Dell I7559 Core i7 GTX 960m version.
> 
> The customs percentage is currently around 17% (CVD + SAD charges) for imported laptops. Of course, with the fluctuating exchange rate your mileage may vary by a few Ks.
> 
> ...


So you got it for what ₹72-75k?


----------



## invengene (Apr 29, 2016)

anupam_pb said:


> So you got it for what ₹72-75k?



Yep...around 72-73k (including priority shipping by Fedex). So effectively, got the i7 cheaper than the Indian i5 version.


----------



## omega44-xt (Apr 29, 2016)

invengene said:


> Yep...around 72-73k (including priority shipping by Fedex). So effectively, got the i7 cheaper than the Indian i5 version.



Good, I have ordered i5 version for 76k from Paytm after cashback 

 [MENTION=274911]abcxyz[/MENTION], if you can wait for few weeks, thrn maybe you can get base model of GL552VW at 83k minus 8-10k cashback from Paytm. Top model of GL552VW sells for 93k & had 10k cashback a few weeks ago. Paytm has already listed fully loaded G551 with UHD display at 1 lakh


----------



## abcxyz (Apr 29, 2016)

anupam_pb said:


> Good, I have ordered i5 version for 76k from Paytm after cashback
> 
> [MENTION=274911]abcxyz[/MENTION], if you can wait for few weeks, thrn maybe you can get base model of GL552VW at 83k minus 8-10k cashback from Paytm. Top model of GL552VW sells for 93k & had 10k cashback a few weeks ago. Paytm has already listed fully loaded G551 with UHD display at 1 lakh



Earlier I was only thinking about the shipping charges and forgot about the tax and all stuff.  
Yeah I will wait. Hope Paytm gives a good deal.


----------



## raga8 (Apr 29, 2016)

Yeah Wait for sometime you will get good deal ... in the meantime u can check at Official Asus stotes it's available there..


----------

